# Root Burls and other fiqured roots



## Foot Patrol

Since this is a wood site and I have not been able to find a good source of information on what trees have root burls I thought I would start a thread to uncover a list of root burls or roots with amazing figure. So for those of you who know lets start to put a list together. I would also like to see pictures of the burls in whole form and sliced up to show figure.

If this gets a fair amount of postings I am sure it will become a good source on the web. We can also do one for aerial burls but I thought starting with roots would be more interesting and everyone can learn from it.

So if you know of any and have a few pictures of them, lets get this party started!!!

Root Burls in this Thread
Manzanita - Post #2
Chittum Burl - Post #4
Mediterranean Briar Burl - Post #7
Mallee Burl - Post #8

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal

Manzanita is primarily root burl . Here are two different manzanita burls that I harvested and two diff pieces of Manz burl, but not from these two particular whole burls.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Foot Patrol

Wow that is some pretty wood. Keep them coming.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I believe chittum burl is also a root burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Molokai

Briar burl.
Not sure but i think red mallee can also be root burl. @bench1holio

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Great thread! I've also wondered a bunch of things I just.don't see talked about when it comes to picking trees for processing. 

I'd love to see other threads where people explain a little more about picking out desired trees for underground burls, curly wood, etc.


----------



## Molokai

Here is a photo of the briar burl i found couple of years ago. 
First i started searching online where briar can be found, because it grows all over Mediterranean. Never seen the wood before. So i found a old wood forestry manual, from early 20th century and found latin name inside, and that it grows on small secluded area somewhere on my island. Then i called all the carpenters in that area and started asking question and i located it. Oh, man i was so excited... Detective work..

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bench1holio

Molokai said:


> Briar burl.
> Not sure but i think red mallee can also be root burl. @bench1holio


All the Mallee grow a lignotuber base, and a lot of other eucalypts will too, specially when theyre growing in hard country. 
(Picture is my mallee root coffee table base)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Foot Patrol

I know a few people here sell buckeye burl so maybe we can get a few pictures from members here. I believe that Thuya is also a root burl. Any others?


----------



## manbuckwal

Foot Patrol said:


> I know a few people here sell buckeye burl so maybe we can get a few pictures from members here. I believe that Thuya is also a root burl. Any others?



Here ya go

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Thanks @manbuckwal Pretty piece for sure. One of these days I will pick up a slab to add to my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Hopefully there will be some more pics coming . Never get tired of seeing nice burls !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vern Tator

I haven't got any pictures, but Madrone burl is a root burl, or at least a stump burl.


----------

